# Not detecting Wireless

## PostChache

For some reason my wireless card isn't picking up any wireless connections. I'm totally noob at Gentoo I just got on board with it so I have no idea where to even start. I'm using wicd (but I didn't know how to remove Network Manager)

----------

## cach0rr0

first and foremost, check whether the device is picked up at all:

```

cat /proc/net/wireless

```

if the interface for your card is listed, you have the necessary driver

if not, you need to either rebuild the kernel with the necessary driver, or in some cases find it in portage (the former the case for almost all drivers)

once it shows up there, see if you can bring it up:

```

ifconfig blah0 up

```

where "blah0" is the Interface listed in /proc/net/wireless

it should then show in `ifconfig` output. If not, check `dmesg` output and see if it gripes about missing firmware. 

If it does gripe about missing firmware, for nearly every major card that requires extra firmware, you can find it in portage. 

Once you have the right firmware loaded (if necessary) then ifconfig blah0 up should bring the interface up. 

Then just 'iwlist scan' of course and see if you pick anything up. 

If you're still stuck, post your lspci -n output, type of wireless card, etc, and we should be able to point you into the right direction

----------

## PostChache

I got it! Thankyou for your help

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, for the record, can you post this :

```

# lspci -n

# emerge --info

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

----------

## PostChache

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, for the record, can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # lspci -n
> ...

 

Sure

lspci -n :

```

00:00.0 0600: 8086:2a00 (rev 03)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:2a01 (rev 03)

00:1a.0 0c03: 8086:2834 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 0c03: 8086:2835 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 0c03: 8086:283a (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:284b (rev 03)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:283f (rev 03)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:2841 (rev 03)

00:1c.4 0604: 8086:2847 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:2830 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:2831 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:2832 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:2836 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev f3)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:2815 (rev 03)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:2850 (rev 03)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:2829 (rev 03)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:283e (rev 03)

01:00.0 0300: 1002:9591

01:00.1 0403: 1002:aa20

02:00.0 0200: 10ec:8136 (rev 02)

03:00.0 0280: 8086:4229 (rev 61)

06:06.0 0c00: 1180:0832 (rev 05)

06:06.1 0805: 1180:0822 (rev 22)

06:06.2 0880: 1180:0843 (rev 12)

06:06.3 0880: 1180:0592 (rev 12)

06:06.4 0880: 1180:0852 (rev 12)

```

emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T8100_@_2.10GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 03 Dec 2009 04:30:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="es_MX.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aiglx-kde alsa amd64 aoss asf avahi beagle berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdrsamba eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv java jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx modules mono mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses new-login nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf pdftruetype perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd threads thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xcomposite xinegtk xinerama xml xmljpeg xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

ifconfig -a:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1e:33:32:6c:70  

          inet addr:10.42.20.14  Bcast:10.42.20.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21e:33ff:fe32:6c70/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:181880 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:141729 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:190202845 (181.3 MiB)  TX bytes:14256485 (13.5 MiB)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:832 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:832 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:15444 (15.0 KiB)  TX bytes:15444 (15.0 KiB)

mon0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1F-3B-4B-0E-73-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING PROMISC ALLMULTI  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2207037 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:365587655 (348.6 MiB)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-11-22-33-44-55-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS PROMISC ALLMULTI  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2206367 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:365504302 (348.5 MiB)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1F-3B-4B-0E-73-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP RUNNING  MTU:0  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, so you have an iwl4965 intel wireless card.

Can you post this :

```

# iwlist scan

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

----------

## PostChache

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Ok, so you have an iwl4965 intel wireless card.
> 
> Can you post this :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:17:DF:37:DB:40

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=58/70  Signal level=-52 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"UMHBSecureWiFi"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000217ba89d2c

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3120ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000E554D484253656375726557694669

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1A

                    IE: Unknown: 0B050D00058D5B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (2) : 802.1x Proprietary

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 851E03008F001F00FF0359005375625F41505F3031000000000000000D000027

                    IE: Unknown: 9606004096001400

                    IE: Unknown: DD06004096010104

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040960305

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040960B09

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040961401

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:17:DF:37:DB:41

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=59/70  Signal level=-51 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"CruNet"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000217bd6a18c

                    Extra: Last beacon: 160ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00064372754E6574

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1A

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 851E03008F001F00FF0359005375625F41505F3031000000000000000D000027

                    IE: Unknown: 9606004096001400

                    IE: Unknown: DD06004096010104

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040960305

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040960B09

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040961400

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:16:B6:08:2C:C0

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=25/70  Signal level=-85 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"BookStore"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000004706cb1e183

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2710ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 0009426F6F6B53746F7265

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B962430486C

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0104

                    IE: Unknown: 2F0104

                    IE: Unknown: 32040C121860

                    IE: Unknown: DD06001018020010

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:18:74:C7:E0:90

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=30/70  Signal level=-80 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"UMHBSecureWiFi"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000108b2278513

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2680ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000E554D484253656375726557694669

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1A

                    IE: Unknown: 0B050100028D5B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (2) : 802.1x Proprietary

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 851E04008F001F00FF0359004D61796265655F41505F30330000000001000027

                    IE: Unknown: 9606004096001400

                    IE: Unknown: DD06004096010104

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040960305

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040960B09

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040961401

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

          Cell 05 - Address: 00:18:74:C7:E0:91

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=26/70  Signal level=-84 dBm  

                    Encryption key:off

                    ESSID:"CruNet"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000108b228818c

                    Extra: Last beacon: 2660ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 00064372754E6574

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824

                    IE: Unknown: 03010B

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1A

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 851E04008F001F00FF0359004D61796265655F41505F30330000000001000027

                    IE: Unknown: 9606004096001400

                    IE: Unknown: DD06004096010104

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040960305

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040960B09

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040961400

          Cell 06 - Address: 00:17:DF:37:CF:20

                    Channel:1

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Quality=20/70  Signal level=-90 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"UMHBSecureWiFi"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=00000289beb5f18c

                    Extra: Last beacon: 3250ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000E554D484253656375726557694669

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824

                    IE: Unknown: 030101

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010E02

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1A

                    IE: Unknown: 0B050900068D5B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (2) : 802.1x Proprietary

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

                    IE: Unknown: 851E03008F001F00FF03590048617264795F41505F3031000000000009000027

                    IE: Unknown: 9606004096001400

                    IE: Unknown: DD06004096010104

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040960305

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040960B09

                    IE: Unknown: DD050040961401

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00

```

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

```

Are you asking for this information for any particular reason? (Has already got his wireless working just incase you didn't know)

----------

## d2_racing

Maybe I tought that you had something inside your /etc/conf.d/net that could crash or at least bug wicd.

----------

